# Worlds ugliest dog passed away....



## niecypiecy (Nov 22, 2005)

I saw this online......poor little bugger was so ugly you had to feel bad for him.....he is in a better place now....

http://www.resourceinvestor.com/pebble.asp?relid=10958


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 22, 2005)

I hope he rests in peace.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 22, 2005)

yikes!


----------



## succubus (Nov 22, 2005)

That's a dog?


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 23, 2005)

he;s a VERY old chinese crested.. they don't have hair to begin with so old age just made it worse.. poor thing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least he's in heaven now =)


----------



## user4 (Nov 23, 2005)

awwww... i remember seeing it on tv, now i feel bad for laughing at it so hard


----------



## succubus (Nov 23, 2005)

That is definately the ugliest dog I've seen.


----------



## lovejam (Nov 23, 2005)

Sam died?!?! That's horrible! And I just saw him on television not two weeks ago... Poor little guy.

Honestly, that picture makes him look a lot uglier than he actually was. He was actually kinda cute, I thought.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Poor sam! I think that most of the reason he was so ugly is because the sun damage to his skin since he had no hair. At least he's restin in the big doghouse in the sky


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 23, 2005)

He's not ugly, he just looked scary. It's sad to hear that he got sun damage. I hope he's happy in dog heaven.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 23, 2005)

he was a rescued dog.. the people that owned before this lady him abused him terribly, and the lady that took him in saved his life. bless his heart.. at least he had a few good happy years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's a story here:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051122/..._ugliest_dog_3


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh, damm.  That scared me!  I feel bad saying that.  I hope he rest in peace.


----------



## jeanna (Nov 23, 2005)

aww, i have such a soft spot for dogs...... that's sad


----------



## jeannette (Nov 23, 2005)

I think it's so sweet that his owner loves him so much...I guess that's true love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's for Sam to be in a better place.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 24, 2005)

I was not expecting that.. it scared the shit out of me... someone should give a gal a heads up... LMAO. Aww, poor thing, what chair or committee named him an ugly dog. That's a sin... RIP little puppy...


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 24, 2005)

that's a dog??? my goodness..... *spews up over the side of her chair*!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_I was not expecting that.. it scared the shit out of me... someone should give a gal a heads up... LMAO. Aww, poor thing, what chair or committee named him an ugly dog. That's a sin... RIP little puppy..._

 
There was a contest in the state she lived in .....Sam won 3 yrs straight.....the article at the bottom of the link in my post quoted her as saying the the judges jumped back when she put him on the table....kinda funny but she loved him anyway and was proud of his title


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_There was a contest in the state she lived in .....Sam won 3 yrs straight.....the article at the bottom of the link in my post quoted her as saying the the judges jumped back when she put him on the table....kinda funny but she loved him anyway and was proud of his title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's cute. sorta like a little love story between 2 friends. At least someone loved him...


----------



## PrettyPanda (Nov 25, 2005)

All dogs go to heaven. So I'm sure he's in a better place now


----------



## jeanna (Nov 27, 2005)

i googled sam and found this: http://samugliestdog.typepad.com/blog/
that picture definitely made him look uglier than he really was


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_i googled sam and found this: http://samugliestdog.typepad.com/blog/
that picture definitely made him look uglier than he really was_

 

Awwww...the little story she wrote about when he passed on made me cry.....poor little guy....your right the pics on that sight were deff his worst.....he was cute in his own little way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the link hun!


----------



## jeannette (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't know. I really feel like crying! So many pets around the world are being abandoned because their owners tire of them after a while, but this woman here loves this dog so much. I'm so touched by her love. That's the kind of love I should aspire to give, as a pet owner myself (then again, my pet owns me!) .

These pictures are so touching:

http://samugliestdog.typepad.com/pho...4c0075web.html

jeanna & niecypiecy, thank you so much for sharing these links!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 29, 2005)

^ ITA! i ADORE my dogs and kitten.. i dunno what i'd do without them..i love them SO much it's unreal..


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_I don't know. I really feel like crying! So many pets around the world are being abandoned because their owners tire of them after a while, but this woman here loves this dog so much. I'm so touched by her love. That's the kind of love I should aspire to give, as a pet owner myself (then again, my pet owns me!) .

These pictures are so touching:

http://samugliestdog.typepad.com/pho...4c0075web.html

jeanna & niecypiecy, thank you so much for sharing these links!_

 

I know....those pics are soooo sweet....I got all choked up.....

I am just crazy about dogs though.....my little guy is pretty much our child


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2005)

everytime i read that blog, i cry. the love she has for that little dog moves me to no end. bless her for giving him her love and affection.


----------

